# EU-Kommission stellt Handy-Roaming-Gebühren ins Internet



## Captain Picard (4 Oktober 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/64566


> Nach jahrelanger Kritik an hohen Kosten für Handy-Nutzer im Ausland macht die EU-Kommission ernst: Wie versprochen veröffentlicht die Kommission auf einer Internetseite die Tarife sämtlicher Betreiber aus den 25 EU-Mitgliedstaaten für das Telefonieren im Ausland. Damit sollen die Gebühren für den Verbraucher transparenter werden, sagte Medienkommissarin Viviane Reding am Dienstag in Brüssel.
> 
> Anhand von Tabellen mit Tarifbeispielen soll die Website eine Vorstellung davon vermitteln, mit welchen Tarifen Handy-Nutzer an ihrem Urlaubsort oder bei der nächsten Geschäftsreise zu rechnen haben, sagte Reding. "Angesichts der großen Fortschritte bei anderen Telekommunikationsdiensten ist kaum nachzuvollziehen, warum die Handybenutzung im Ausland immer noch so teuer ist.


http://www.heise.de/mobil/newsticker/meldung/61805
http://europa.eu.int/information_society/roaming

cp


----------

